# Tire Needed for a New Hudson



## nj_shore (Sep 22, 2016)

Looking for a tire for the New Hudson as pictured.  Size is 2.25 - 21.  

Listing for a dear friend of mine who doesn't use the computer much.  

I will post pictures of his museum.
Any recommendations?
Tires say Dunlop Auto Cycle.

PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 22, 2016)

Does Coker make anything like this? V/r Shawn


----------



## abe lugo (Sep 22, 2016)

seems to be an odd ball 
here you go
http://www.classicmopedspares.com/Moped-Tyres/Moped-Tyres-by-Size

found it
[21 inch] 2.5-21 (2.25-21) New Hudson Tyre
all the way at the bottom


----------



## nj_shore (Sep 22, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Does Coker make anything like this? V/r Shawn




I will look into Coker, Thanks Shawn

[QUOTE="found it
[21 inch] 2.5-21 (2.25-21) New Hudson Tyre
all the way at the bottom[/QUOTE]

Thanks Abe... looks like they are out of stock.  I'll give them a call tomorrow.  Thanks!


----------



## nj_shore (Sep 22, 2016)

Definitely Odd Ball...  TheCabe is full of oddballs!!!!   ===))))


----------



## nj_shore (Sep 24, 2016)

After email, phone call, & text... No response from .classicmopedspares.com...   ==((


----------



## abe lugo (Sep 25, 2016)

At least you know the tires exist.  They must get them from some suppliers.  Now it's probably time to talk to coker tire. You may want to send them the link to that tire and see if they help.


----------



## abe lugo (Sep 25, 2016)

looks like they sell on ebay as well.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-5-21-to-r...n-James-Autocycle-pls-read-desc-/131640284354


seller name here. http://www.ebay.com/usr/mopedspares?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

mopedspares


----------

